# Size the pump for a jetter engine



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Let me explain, I just got a 24hp honda engine and want to build a big jetter with it and need to know what size pump that it can power. I know the formula for pump/engine sizing but Honda was found to give false hp rating. That's why they don't give the hp anymore to their engines. Originally I wanted to use a 7gpm 4000 psi gear driven udor pump but am wondering if I need to step it down some. Any thoughts?​


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

That HP motor is in the small side. Go 1 HP higher and your pump will put outht e correct pressure.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Remember: It's easy to make pressure but hard to move water, BUT the first sign of a too small of HP is not getting up to pressure.

Pumps are set at a certin GPM. That does not change.


----------

